# Smith Optics IO/X Snow Goggles Review



## Zedank

I recently bought a pair of the Smith IO/X goggles, Darkness with Blackout lens. A bonus lens was included depending on the colorway. For the Darkness, it's a red sensor mirror. Note, although the red sensor mirror looks pinkish on the Smith website, they're actually a nice red that fades to yellow then blue. (see image below)

The IO/X goggle fit my RED Hi-Fi helmet. However, for helmets with a goggle clip in the back, there will be an small issue. The goggle buckle will interfere with the goggle clip causing you to make one goggle strap longer than the other to move the buckle slightly over. It seems all IO/X's except for the "Orange W3" colorway have the buckle. Not a deal breaker though.

Also, for $175 MSRP, it did not come with a hard case, only a microfiber cloth bag with a sleeve for the bonus lens. A Smith hard case can be bought from various retailers for $25.

The quick lens change system is pretty good. The top and sides of the lens are easy to get out. The bottom takes some getting use to. The first few times I was scared to break off a tab on the bottom of the lens. But after a few times, you figure out how much force you can apply without fear of breaking the lens. Note: there seems to be no way to avoid getting fingerprints all over the lens, at least for me anyway.

I haven't gotten the chance to test out the anti-fog yet. However, based on reviews of last year's model. It seems be very difficult to fog up.

Overall though, I am happy with my purchase and would recommend these.


----------



## jwelsh83

Looks like Smith is on board with making a frame over type lens like dragon. The only thing I don't get about these type of lenses are unless the frame itself creates greater peripheral vision, it doesn't matter if the lens extends beyond it. All it does IMO is make them seem bigger and bulkier. I have Quik Hubbles and after owning Oakleys, and trying my buddy's pair of Dragons, my Hubbles still have the best peripheral vision and feel lighter. Dope goggles you have for sure! What did you have previously to compare to your Smiths? A quick lens switch out system is always a huge plus...something Oakley has down to a science with an endless amount of lenses. That's the only downfall to Hubbles...no quick lens switch out option.


----------



## hktrdr

Zedank said:


> Note: there seems to be no way to avoid getting fingerprints all over the lens, at least for me anyway.


Use the microfiber bag as glove/mitten to grab the lens. Problem solved.

And touching the inside of the lens with anything else is not recommended.


----------



## Derp

hktrdr said:


> Use the microfiber bag as glove/mitten to grab the lens. Problem solved.
> 
> And touching the inside of the lens with anything else is not recommended.


This. 

I have a extra set of lenses with my turbo I/OX and use the bag from that and my goggles as a set of "gloves" I turn them inside out so I don't get oil from my hands on the inside of the bag.

Red sensor is a great lense for the majority of riding. I found the blackout to be just that...won't wear it for anything except the bluest of bluebird days. Gets really dark the minute the sun starts to set.


----------



## ShredLife

pinch the goggs at the nose when removing the lens. 

hold the lens at the rim.... on the outside. 

never. ever. never. touch the inner lens. if you get water droplets on the inside just wear them til your body heat pushes them out. you can use the corner of a paper napkin to suck up the water too, but it'll still probably leave a watermark. never try to buff or rub those marks out of the inner lens.


----------



## Zedank

I was testing out the goggles again with my RED Hi-Fi helmet again. This time, wearing the goggles underneath the helmet. I found an issue. The goggles can't really be worn under a helmet comfortably. The quick-release plastic clip is just to big to fit nice and snug under a helmet.

Also, I accidentally knocked my goggles off the 4' high bathroom counter. When I picked them up to inspect them, a small chip of the mirror coating had come off. The fall wasn't even that bad. It bounced between my leg and the cabinet door as it fell. Anyway, I was somewhat disappointed that this had happened. I can understand it being scratched, but for the mirror coating to chip off and expose the grey translucent lens underneath was something I did not expect from a $175 MSRP pair of goggles with supposed Carbonic-X lens which "is individually molded to offer optimum scratch and impact resistance, increased visual acuity and enhanced contrast sensitivity".

The pair of goggle I had before buying the IO/X are Spy Soldier goggles. Those have seen over 4 years of usage and their fair share of drops. Of course, the mirror lens have scratches of them, but the mirror coating has never chipped off.

Anyway, I sent Smith an email to their warranty department regarding the issue and hope to hear back from them soon. It's a toss up. I don't expect them to replace the lens because I did drop them. But at the same time, I'd be nice if they did replace them. It'll be nice to see just how good their lifetime warranty is.


----------



## Zedank

Update: Good news. Smith Optics called me today to let me know they would replace the lens under warranty and to check my front door in a few days for a UPS delivery.


----------



## aenurhcatherine

Zedank said:


> Update: Good news. Smith Optics called me today to let me know they would replace the lens under warranty and to check my front door in a few days for a UPS delivery.


Cool man,, sounds really exciting to hear that!! :yahoo:
It really feels awesome when ever we used to have problems with our purchased products and suddenly the dealer calls us like your,, :laugh:
I hope it works out great for you !!


----------



## Snooboarder1

I just got the IO/X Orange W3, something I notice with this goggle is that when I wear my TSG helmet I still have a small gap in between the bridge of my nose and a wider gap when I wear a beanie. Will this gap be a problem with fogging issues?


----------



## jtg

Confused about your clip issue. The goggle clip goes under the helmet clip, both centered at the back. Don't wear goggles under helmets.


----------



## Zone

Zedank said:


> I recently bought a pair of the Smith IO/X goggles, Darkness with Blackout lens. A bonus lens was included depending on the colorway. For the Darkness, it's a red sensor mirror. Note, although the red sensor mirror looks pinkish on the Smith website, they're actually a nice red that fades to yellow then blue. (see image below)
> 
> The IO/X goggle fit my RED Hi-Fi helmet. However, for helmets with a goggle clip in the back, there will be an small issue. The goggle buckle will interfere with the goggle clip causing you to make one goggle strap longer than the other to move the buckle slightly over. It seems all IO/X's except for the "Orange W3" colorway have the buckle. Not a deal breaker though.
> 
> Also, for $175 MSRP, it did not come with a hard case, only a microfiber cloth bag with a sleeve for the bonus lens. A Smith hard case can be bought from various retailers for $25.
> 
> The quick lens change system is pretty good. The top and sides of the lens are easy to get out. The bottom takes some getting use to. The first few times I was scared to break off a tab on the bottom of the lens. But after a few times, you figure out how much force you can apply without fear of breaking the lens. Note: there seems to be no way to avoid getting fingerprints all over the lens, at least for me anyway.
> 
> I haven't gotten the chance to test out the anti-fog yet. However, based on reviews of last year's model. It seems be very difficult to fog up.
> 
> Overall though, I am happy with my purchase and would recommend these.


Has anybody found a really cheap place to get replacement lenses for the iox?


----------



## linvillegorge

jwelsh83 said:


> Looks like Smith is on board with making a frame over type lens like dragon.


Smith has been making the IO and IO/X for years. Definitely not a new thing for them.


----------



## binarypie

I still love smith IO series above all else as they seem to fog less than any other goggle i've abused. I'm really rough on goggles because shit happens. So I always have a bunch of extra lenses


----------



## hktrdr

jtg said:


> Confused about your clip issue. The goggle clip goes under the helmet clip, both centered at the back. Don't wear goggles under helmets.


Plenty of people like to wear their goggles under the helmet. I don't, but it can makes sense if you want to be able to take your lid off without removing the goggles.


----------



## jbishop

Zone said:


> Has anybody found a really cheap place to get replacement lenses for the iox?


I don't know if this is the cheapest place and I haven't purchased anything from before. I have however, seen this site referenced in other forums I visit. All they seem to sell are lenses so it can't be all bad. 

Smith Optics Snow Goggle Replacement Lenses

I recently purchased a pair of I/O and I/Os so I'll order some lenses soon. I just don't know which version I want to use most often.


----------



## Zone

jbishop said:


> I don't know if this is the cheapest place and I haven't purchased anything from before. I have however, seen this site referenced in other forums I visit. All they seem to sell are lenses so it can't be all bad.
> 
> Smith Optics Snow Goggle Replacement Lenses
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of I/O and I/Os so I'll order some lenses soon. I just don't know which version I want to use most often.


55$ is the standard price, but thanks for the response. Saw them for 40 on a pretty shady site the other day, I'll keep looking though.


----------



## t21

I finally had the chance to use my IO/X with the green sol-x and the red sensor mirror. The Green sol-x was really good at sunny days but when I get to some shaded areas (trees)it was somewhat hard to see, I had to focus more in front and around me cuz everything got dark. I use the Red sensor today and we had overcast weather and the mirror was great. The sun did come out later and I have to squint a little bit to see better. I find the red sensor is better overall unless its really bright. I might checkout the Ignitor lenses and see how it compares with the red sensor for my "go to" lense.


----------



## scott_murray

Wore my new IOXs for the first time yesterday. Previously I've worn some cheapo Scott no-names which have actually performed quite well considering the price (maybe $20). I wanted to upgrade for interchangeable lenses and better vision in low light. Also I wear glasses, so being able to wear them underneath was a big selling point.

Within 20 seconds of putting them on, I realized when I bend my head down and breath through my mouth, the air goes into the goggles and the lenses fog....a problem I never had with my $20 cheapos, which haven't fogged a single time in 2 years. On my first wipeout, there was snow inside, even though they never left my face. Again, a problem I never had with my $20 cheapos.

Obviously still adapting to my new gear, but am I doing something wrong? :dunno:


----------



## Mel M

That usually means your nose bridge is relatively flat. My wife had the same problem and she actually wore Scott's in the beginning, like you, which fit well. The only other goggle that she got to fit her were Electric goggles. Oakley, Smith, Anon were a no go. Find a brand that fits you, or maybe you can get order a pair from one of those brands in an "Asian fit".


----------



## scott_murray

Ok thanks for advice. I'm going up tomorrow and will play with the fit on my nose and see if I can make it comfortable. Otherwise you may see a FS post for some IOXs soon...hope not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ridinbend

jbishop said:


> I don't know if this is the cheapest place and I haven't purchased anything from before. I have however, seen this site referenced in other forums I visit. All they seem to sell are lenses so it can't be all bad.
> 
> Smith Optics Snow Goggle Replacement Lenses
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of I/O and I/Os so I'll order some lenses soon. I just don't know which version I want to use most often.


I have purchased through them or on amazon. Love my IOX, and love the photochromic even more.


----------



## stickz

does anyone use the polarized lens. I need to replace mine blue and red solo x and was gonna go with clear and another red solo but I was thinking about switching to the polarized. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ridinbend

stickz said:


> does anyone use the polarized lens. I need to replace mine blue and red solo x and was gonna go with clear and another red solo but I was thinking about switching to the polarized.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was unaware of a polarized lens. I use the photochromic mostly.


----------



## ShredLife

in general polarized lenses suck shit for snowboarding. they cut the glare in a way so as to make icy spots invisible where with a normal lens you'd have seen it easily. 

polarized is for fishing, not teh shred.


----------



## stickz

I met sensor mirrored, that I'm replacing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jfergus7

Went to a local shop today to go pick these up since they had them the other day when I stopped in but of course they were now sold. Anyone know the best place to get them online? Prices everywhere I have looked are all the same at $175.


----------

